# I Need Help Picking Dog Food



## JimmyBird (Oct 10, 2013)

I have 2 pitbulls, 1 is a female at 1 year old. The other is a male that is 3 years old. I am currently feeding them Diamond Naturals Chicken & Rice. Neither one of them really have any interest in it. I have been chopping up hot dogs to mix in with the food so that they will eat. Should I try a different Diamond food or should I just go with a different brand? Also i don't have the money really to pay for really expensive kibble. So if you know any cheaper dog foods that are good for them I'd appreciate the help.


----------



## melp5 (Oct 14, 2013)

I have a 5 year old and an 8 month old. They are in love with Merrick!! They sit and wait to gobble it up. It's natural, they use local products, and they over a wide variety of grain free. Our pup is still on the version with grain. The price isn't that different from diamond. He was a great change for them and a penny saver for is from EVO we were serving

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I'd go with grain free food if I were you  you will notice smaller poops and healthy coats. Diamond makes a couple grain free option if you want to stick with them. Here are a few made by Diamond...Taste of the Wild, 4Health, Solid Gold, Natural Balance and Diamond Naturals-grain free. I think Merrick is made by Diamond as well.

Also, if a dog is hungry they will eat  no need to cater to picky dogs


----------



## jaceaa (Aug 20, 2012)

Hey Coach or anyone who wants to way in,

How hungry is too hungry? I have been told anywhere from 2 cups a day to 4 cups a day by people. I have been feeding nearly 3 cups a day of Earth Born just cause it is the highest protein I could find, and it is grain free, but 2 cups a day doesn't seem like enough. The bag says I am feeding enough for a dog that is between 50 and 65 pounds and my dog is closer to 50lbs. This weekend at the ADBA show in KS I was told I need to show the first 3 ribs even when the dog is standing still, but seems like that would sacrifice some muscle. Of course I only have ribbons, and no trophies from showing, and pulling so far. I was gonna add that a tablespoon of hamburger/bacon grease over the kibble would make them eat through the bottom of the dish no matter what brand the kibble.


----------



## Dynasty (Jan 26, 2013)

> Hey Coach or anyone who wants to way in,
> 
> How hungry is too hungry? I have been told anywhere from 2 cups a day to 4 cups a day by people. I have been feeding nearly 3 cups a day of Earth Born just cause it is the highest protein I could find, and it is grain free, but 2 cups a day doesn't seem like enough. The bag says I am feeding enough for a dog that is between 50 and 65 pounds and my dog is closer to 50lbs. This weekend at the ADBA show in KS I was told I need to show the first 3 ribs even when the dog is standing still, but seems like that would sacrifice some muscle. Of course I only have ribbons, and no trophies from showing, and pulling so far. I was gonna add that a tablespoon of hamburger/bacon grease over the kibble would make them eat through the bottom of the dish no matter what brand the kibble.


I feed though out the day as directed but if the dogs are still hungry & i feel nice enough before going out for the last time i give a 1/4 of a serving so hold them over until the morning . when they said 3 ribs are supposed to be showing they dont mean feed less . they want you to condition & exercise your dog by doing that they will get fit & GAIN MUSCLE .. its like some body that wants a six pack they dont eat less but they eat healthier & work out to get the six pack . and the others can correct me if im wrong but feeds and grease isnt healthy at alll


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

You should post some pictures of your dogs so I can get an idea of their look/weight. Then I can tell you whether or not to decrease the food. What you for sure want to do is increase the exercise. Well, as long as they are over a year (though I prefer closer to 15-18 months for more extreme exercise). 
Get them on the treadmill, do some flirt pole and spring pole and drag weights if you got the equiptment.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

::::COACH:::: said:


> I'd go with grain free food if I were you  you will notice smaller poops and healthy coats. Diamond makes a couple grain free option if you want to stick with them. Here are a few made by Diamond...Taste of the Wild, 4Health, Solid Gold, Natural Balance and Diamond Naturals-grain free. I think Merrick is made by Diamond as well.
> 
> Also, if a dog is hungry they will eat  no need to cater to picky dogs


4 health grain free isn't actually made by diamond. The address to the manufacturing plant isn't the same.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Yeah I don't think they are made at the same plant, but the same company still owns it I believe.  at least that is what Tractor Supply told me.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Yeah I don't think they are made at the same plant, but the same company still owns it I believe.  at least that is what Tractor Supply told me.


4-Health is all owned by Tractor Supply its their own line. The regular 4-health is manufactured by Diamond and the grain free is manufactured by Ainsworth.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jaceaa (Aug 20, 2012)

I don’t have a real good side profile pic yet. I could take one later on today. I am going to build a mill this winter. We did drag weight a little in May, but I was waiting on a larger harness for 3 months this summer so I can start dragging weight again. He has almost no interest in the spring or flirt. I bought some cow hide at the show to see if I can change his mind


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

jaceaa said:


> I don't have a real good side profile pic yet. I could take one later on today. I am going to build a mill this winter. We did drag weight a little in May, but I was waiting on a larger harness for 3 months this summer so I can start dragging weight again. He has almost no interest in the spring or flirt. I bought some cow hide at the show to see if I can change his mind


Pretty boy!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Nice! Looks like a great great on this dog!  just more conditioning for the shows  I would say 3 cups is working well for your dog, but maybe try the grain free stuff! And up the workouts  my dogs LOVE the cow hides! I hook them on the flirt or spring pole and they go crazy- literally. Also there is nothing better than lots of hand walking!


----------



## jaceaa (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments. We do walk 2 or 3 miles a day. It just seems like some of those dogs at the show their top line rises and falls with each vertebra. I am gonna cut the hide down into 6inch squares for the flirt tonight. Someone also told me that bigger dogs don’t do as well in confirmation because the smaller dogs are more the game bred dogs. At 54lbs He is well within the standard. The breeder is really surprised how big he turned out as none of the other dogs in the litter are more than 45lbs, and he is the leanest adult out of his litter, but how much can diet and exercise influence his frame size over his siblings?


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Hmmmm , yeah his size could be it. I personally don't like to see all those vertebrae that i see on a lot of show dogs...i think its technically supposed to be only 3 spine bones and that is it, and some rib. BUT this is due to working out, not to feeding less food. I can spot the people out right away who condition their dogs with the food bowl  lol! 
You dog looks like a good weight just needs be tighter and more conditioned. He looks nice though. His diet and exercise should not effect his size in relation to his siblings. He is probably just a big pup  it is true that bigger dogs might not do as well but 54 lbs is not that big. It is at the higher end of the scale but its not ridiculously big at all.  how old is he?


----------



## jaceaa (Aug 20, 2012)

about 16 months old.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Oh well he is at a great age to start conditioning.  you know, if showing isn't going his way, maybe consider weight pull or some sport! It's fun to win ribbons in the show ring, but with weight pull your dog will prove itself that he deserves that ribbon  whereas with showing, it's all about the judge's interpretation of the standard.


----------



## rocthebully (Aug 17, 2013)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Oh well he is at a great age to start conditioning.  you know, if showing isn't going his way, maybe consider weight pull or some sport! It's fun to win ribbons in the show ring, but with weight pull your dog will prove itself that he deserves that ribbon  whereas with showing, it's all about the judge's interpretation of the standard.


Lotta good info coach


----------



## JimmyBird (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks to everyone that recommended dog food. When I noticed that people posted I started doing research. Special thanks to COACH for recommending multiple dog foods. After talking to some more people I decided to try 4health grain free. When I brought the food home it was time for them to eat so I mixed the little bit of Diamond I had left with some 4health and both of the dogs loved it. I mixed the foods because the lady at tractor supply said that I should slowly be switching them to the other dog food so I thought mixing them was a good idea. By the way I picked up a Black Kong toy and both of the dogs love it. It is the first toy that I have brought home for them that they didn't chew into pieces within the first 10 minutes of playing. If anyone knows any kind of products i should try for my dogs then let me know.


----------



## JimmyBird (Oct 10, 2013)

Also I enjoy watching pitbull videos on youtube. I am subbed to Carolina Bully Farms and if anyone knows any other good channels like theirs then let me know.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Jesfjsica said:


> no need to cater to picky dogs


No need to be a spammer...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

JimmyBird said:


> Also I enjoy watching pitbull videos on youtube. I am subbed to Carolina Bully Farms and if anyone knows any other good channels like theirs then let me know.


Most of the thing you watch on tube are false / stretched truths


----------



## jaceaa (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks for the recommendations Coach. I am doing a little bit of weight pull, but he is afraid of the cart so I we have take it slow. Plus weight pull changes their appearance a little so I wanted to try and champ him out before we get real serious about the weight pull. Would you look for another sport if your dog is running inside of open kennels with the drag sled or doing that wet noodle thing like a toddler when you put the harness on him? When I slip the weight pull harness over his head he belly flops and just lays there. It takes a lot of encouragement to get him moving. He hates water. I honestly haven't tried agility, but his Dog Aggression is an 11. So I don't know if you can do obedience or agility with a 'hot' dog.


----------

